# It is time to go metric and it is long overdue



## jar546 (Jul 27, 2020)

*It's time for the US to use the metric system*
By Susannah Locke@susannahlocke 

As read on Vox:  https://www.vox.com/2014/5/29/5758542/time-for-the-US-to-use-the-metric-system

The metric system is far superior to the bizarre system of feet, miles, pounds, and gallons used in the United States. The whole rest of the world seems to get this. So why aren't we doing it, too?

The United States actually tried to once before. In the 1970s, there was a big push to switch to metric. But it fizzled out because the legislation wasn't strong enough. And that failed legislation created a slew of naysayers who think that switching to metric is simply impossible.

But that's not true. The reasons to go metric are stronger than ever, and it's time to revive the effort. In our increasingly global economy, America's bizarre measurement system puts the country at a disadvantage. Popular opinion on the matter seems to be quite positive, and there are some hints of change on the horizon.

*Why the metric system is superior*
The measuring system that the United States uses right now isn't really a system at all. It's a hodgepodge of various units that often seem to have no logical relationship to one another, units collected throughout our history here and there, bit by bit. Twelve inches in a foot, three feet in a yard, 1,760 yards in a mile.

The metric system, by contrast, was intentionally created with ease and simplicity in mind. And as a result, it's incredibly efficient to use. All you need to do is multiply or divide by some factor of ten. 10 millimeters in a centimeter, 100 centimeters in a meter, 1,000 meters in a kilometer. Water freezes at 0°C and boils at 100°C.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 27, 2020)

*Everyone else is on metric — so why not the US?*
The United States is the last remaining industrialized nation with no formal commitment to going metric. America's position is causing unnecessary isolation. It's an impediment to trade and puts the United States at a disadvantage.

Not being metric-fluent can hamper collaboration and communication across borders. And it's not just annoying, but can add real costs. For example, many US manufacturers need to make two kinds of products for every item — one for here and one for there. Foreign manufacturers also have to modify products just for the US market (or decide that maybe it's not worth the bother).


----------



## steveray (Jul 27, 2020)

Because I will never buy a metric tape measure.....


----------



## classicT (Jul 27, 2020)

steveray said:


> Because I will never buy a metric tape measure.....


Ya know, there was a time where I had three 25-ft tape measures in my truck.

Standard
Engineers scale (tenths, not inches)
Metric


----------



## classicT (Jul 27, 2020)

And btw, whomever thought of creating the love-child of imperial and metric know as Engineer Scale, should be severely beaten.

Tenths of a foot, really? Just use metric at this point.

https://www.performancetoolcenter.c...Ao67yH_ykbltZtQIBUgT4XIQ3LAqaVhhoCfs0QAvD_BwE


----------



## e hilton (Jul 27, 2020)

Even though the English drive on the wrong side of the road and drink warm ale, they measure distance in miles.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 27, 2020)

I am buying a metric tape measure and doing this on my own.  The ICC should step up to the plate too.


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 27, 2020)

I have been waiting for the change that was promised to me in high school said the 1975 graduate


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jar546 (Jul 30, 2020)

That's a good one.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 30, 2020)

We still have a lot of people that use imperial. Our codes are just in metric. My tape measure has metric on one side and imperial on the other.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 31, 2020)

Circa 1969-72, we were told in elementary school that the US was going metric, so we had to learn it. It is incredibly simple, I could do it.  It is just that my mind is wired in imperial. I have to think of equivalents, I know a meter is 39", centimeter is little smaller than my pinky, kilometers are difficult, as is celsius. If they would have stuck with it then, my brain would be wired for it. A little late in life to relearn.


----------



## Jargogle (Aug 9, 2020)

I have been using metric unit since 2018, metric unit is just more easy to remember and convert in my opinion.


----------



## ICE (Aug 9, 2020)

Jargogle said:


> I have been using metric unit since 2018, metric unit is just more easy to remember *and convert* in my opinion.



Having never tried to understand the metric system I should probably stay silent but when i hear things like easy to convert I wonder what that means.  With Imperial there is no conversion. ... you measure it and you're done.  

I see measurements that have me wondering such as 1076 mm = 3' 6 3/8".   That's from the electrical code.  My tape measure has the smallest increment of 1/16".  A metric tape has 1076 increments in three feet six inches?  

Ok so it's probably not like that at all. Nope it's more likely 200 of those' 43 of these and 7 others.  Much like we do it....but the measurement is given as 1076mm and if I want to put that in a scale that works with my brain I have to do math.  It equals 1.076 m....107.6 cm  and the ever popular 3' 6 3/8".  .076 m? .6 cm?  Instead of 1076 mm it should say, "We don't know for sure, you're supposed to have a tape measure.....use that."

Our everything is in feet and inches.  For new stuff to get along with our everything but in metric would result in a lot of "Well that didn't work did it."  You would hear "We don't have a measurement for that.  What is it in feet and inches?" Ask any metric country to adopt our, not at all complicated, system and you will get the same resentment.


----------



## Msradell (Aug 9, 2020)

ICE said:


> Having never tried to understand the metric system I should probably stay silent but when i hear things like easy to convert I wonder what that means.  With Imperial there is no conversion. ... you measure it and you're done.
> 
> I see measurements that have me wondering such as 1076 mm = 3' 6 3/8".   That's from the electrical code.  My tape measure has the smallest increment of 1/16".  A metric tape has 1076 increments in three feet six inches?
> 
> ...


Your problem comprehending the metric system is that you were trying to convert it to the English system which obviously causes problems.  However, if you turn the English system often your brain and look at everything metric as being solely metric it's a very easy system to understand.  You need to quit thinking that 1 Meter = 39.37", you just need to start thinking that 1 m = 1000 mm etc.  Once you get to that point it's much much easier.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2020)

Msradell said:


> Your problem comprehending the metric system is that you were trying to convert it to the English system which obviously causes problems.  However, if you turn the English system often your brain and look at everything metric as being solely metric it's a very easy system to understand.  You need to quit thinking that 1 Meter = 39.37", you just need to start thinking that 1 m = 1000 mm etc.  Once you get to that point it's much much easier.



Absolutely, if all dimensions are given in metric and you measure metric, it is easier.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Is Canadian football using the metric system, I can't remember?


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2020)

ICE said:


> but when i hear things like easy to convert I wonder what that means. t.


I think “they” are mis-speaking.  They don’t mean converting from ‘mericun to metric, they mean adding and subtracting within metric.  Like if you had a distance of 17’-5-1/2” and wanted to calculate the halfway point.  Lots easier in cm.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 10, 2020)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Is Canadian football using the metric system, I can't remember?


They still use yards.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2020)

tmurray said:


> They still use yards.


Yeah but they use Canadian yards ... had to add 5 extra to be equal to NFL yards.


----------

